# Enneagram Types as fruits



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

My friend "Stan" and I will occasionally try to come up with what each type is in colors, musical genres, etc. It's rather superficial, but it's sort of fun. So we tried to connect Enneagram types with certain fruits. Here's what we came up with:

1: Cherry
2: Peach
3: Orange
4: Raspberry
5: Banana Apple
6: Apple Pear
7: Lemon
8: Grapefruit
9: Strawberry

I could go into the reasoning process for some of this, if you guys like. Opinions? Is this the stupidest thing you've ever seen, done, or eaten?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Why is Nine a strawberry?


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

In my mind, the reasoning for 9 as strawberry goes something like this: First, it doesn't seem like strawberry is as "polarizing" of a fruit as a lot of fruits are, which fits with the idea of inoffensiveness and avoiding conflict that type 9 tends to have. Also, I get kind of an "early summer" feeling, if that makes any sense, from strawberry - that kind of feel where it's still a little like spring, the grass is green, the winds are blowing, and it hasn't gotten very hot yet - that kind of idyllic atmosphere which (at least where I come from) we kind of associate with June. And, I also kind of get that feeling from 9's - the weather is nice, it's sunny, you can relax and enjoy the green grass and flowers.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Sily said:


> Why is Nine a strawberry?


Emm... that was one of the less compelling connections. I guess it has some tartness but is generally pleasant and unassuming. Maybe that sort of captures how it's in the gut triad. Meh?

Obviously, a lot of this "analysis" (pshhh) is BS.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Stan the Woz said:


> In my mind, the reasoning for 9 as strawberry goes something like this: First, it doesn't seem like strawberry is as "polarizing" of a fruit as a lot of fruits are, which fits with the idea of inoffensiveness and avoiding conflict that type 9 tends to have. Also, I get kind of an "early summer" feeling, if that makes any sense, from strawberry - that kind of feel where it's still a little like spring, the grass is green, the winds are blowing, and it hasn't gotten very hot yet - that kind of idyllic atmosphere which (at least where I come from) we kind of associate with June. And, I also kind of get that feeling from 9's - the weather is nice, it's sunny, you can relax and enjoy the green grass and flowers.


Love it! Okay, i'm a strawberry! 



RoSoDude said:


> Emm... that was one of the less compelling connections. I guess it has some tartness but is generally pleasant and unassuming. Maybe that sort of captures how it's in the gut triad. Meh?
> 
> Obviously, a lot of this "analysis" (pshhh) is BS.


Yes. Thank you so much for not assigning Lemon to Nines. ;-)

So glad I'm not a Lemon.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Sily said:


> Love it! Okay, i'm a strawberry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an apple >_> How boring. Although I could revise that to pear. I see pears as sort of 6ish.


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

We may switch 5 and 6 - apples have more of that crispness going on, which can maybe fit with the way that 5's can be kind of detached and precise.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Stan the Woz said:


> We may switch 5 and 6 - apples have more of that crispness going on, which can maybe fit with the way that 5's can be kind of detached and precise.


And what, make six the banana? I mean, sorta. I think it's the same thing with pears, how they can be sort of hard to get through to on the outside but inside they're soft and sweet. Almost how 6s can be trusting and close even to the point of clinginess once they're secure. I get that from pears, sort of from bananas.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

It's strangely fitting. I like the lemon for sevens. The only one I can't quite see is cherry for type one. Could you explain that one?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I got the 7 one, "when life gives you a lemon, make lemonade". It's the ultimate 7 mentality.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

RoSoDude said:


> I'm an apple >_> How boring. Although I could revise that to pear. I see pears as sort of 6ish.


XD!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^ ahh that made me laugh. Thx man.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Holunder said:


> It's strangely fitting. I like the lemon for sevens. The only one I can't quite see is cherry for type one. Could you explain that one?


Well, I see the cherry as having some degree of sophistication to it. And it has that large core inside, sort of the way ones are grounded and, if unhealthy, can be resentful.



KuRoMi said:


> I got the 7 one, "when life gives you a lemon, make lemonade". It's the ultimate 7 mentality.


Yeah, that's sort of it. Also just how much energy is contained within a lemon in all that citrus. Sometimes you 7s are almost TOO tangy xD


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Just popped back in because this thread on fruits made me think of Perseus' vegetable Test from 2009, here - http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/3087-you-deviant-vegetable-test.html

I assigned myself as A Pea. Or Gooseberry. Fast forward 3 years, I can now add strawberry. See... It all fits!


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

Just to expand a little more on the idea of cherry as 1 - I see the core as very representative of the repressed emotions, in particular anger, that a 1 can have. 1's try to be pure and moral, but a lot of them (when at unhealthy levels) have hidden resentment towards others that they see as "immoral", just as the pleasant-tasting (pure and "righteous") cherry hides a hard, unyielding, not-something-you-should-eat pit (unbending in their views and potentially resentful).

Taking this analogy even unnecessarily further, what is the pit exactly? - it's the seed of the cherry, the thing that allows it to reproduce and grow. So that could potentially tie into how a lot of 1's may have repressed desires, or have pursued some kind of purity in purging those desires (pitted cherries) and feel more pure for it.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

No, I think it's creative, fun and brilliant


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Lemonade jokes aside, I really see myself as being more of a rambutan.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

RoSoDude said:


> My friend "Stan" and I will occasionally try to come up with what each type is in colors, musical genres, etc. It's rather superficial, but it's sort of fun. So we tried to connect Enneagram types with certain fruits. Here's what we came up with:
> 
> 1: Cherry
> 2: Peach
> ...


LOL, 5 = apple? explain?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Clearly 6 should be the tomato.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Lemonade jokes aside, I really see myself as being more of a rambutan.


Um, sure, that works, but I think lemons are more commonly known. We tried to pick more ubiquitous fruits for the most part.


Armageddon_Wasteland said:


> LOL, 5 = apple? explain?


Connotations of apples with intelligence aside, I think the nature of apples sort of describes 5. As Stan explained:


Stan the Woz said:


> We may switch 5 and 6 - apples have more of that crispness going on, which can maybe fit with the way that 5's can be kind of detached and precise.


I think it sort of fits. I mean, a lot of these are a bit of a stretch. But I like it.


Promethea said:


> Clearly 6 should be the tomato.


First of all, we obstinately refused to include the tomato because we dislike acknowledging it as a fruit. It's not very fruitish. And besides, I liked my explanations for the pear.

Though if we were going for general foodstuff... yeah, you'd probably be right. I'm a tomato >_>


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

RoSoDude said:


> Yeah, that's sort of it. Also just how much energy is contained within a lemon in all that citrus. Sometimes you 7s are almost TOO tangy xD


All you'd have to do is add sugar and we can be tastier  People couldn't drink lemon juice straight so they water it down and add sugar. The more I think about it though I wonder if this might be suitable to some 8s as well, but grapefruit is probably better (this opinion is based on stereotype).


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Neon Knight said:


> All you'd have to do is add sugar and we can be tastier  People couldn't drink lemon juice straight so they water it down and add sugar. The more I think about it though I wonder if this might be suitable to some 8s as well, but grapefruit is probably better (this opinion is based on stereotype).


We made 8 the grapefruit because people either hate it or they like it. There's not a lot of in between, which we thought was pretty fitting for 8s.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm curious as to the 4 = raspberry reasoning. Incidentally, raspberries are one of my favourite fruits...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

RoSoDude said:


> Emm... that was one of the less compelling connections. I guess it has some tartness but is generally pleasant and unassuming. Maybe that sort of captures how it's in the gut triad. Meh?
> 
> Obviously, a lot of this "analysis" (pshhh) is BS.


You won't hear much complaints about strawberries either. I don't think I've heard any complaints about 9s.



basementbugs said:


> I'm curious as to the 4 = raspberry reasoning. Incidentally, raspberries are one of my favourite fruits...


Knowing I'm not gonna know the original intent I'm gonna throwing my own idea in, if grown in the wild raspberries are usually the best tasting while store bought ones are too sour much like a 4 might become bitter of not allow to grow more "wildly".


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Neon Knight said:


> You won't hear much complaints about strawberries either. I don't think I've heard any complaints about 9s.
> 
> Knowing I'm not gonna know the original intent I'm gonna throwing my own idea in, if grown in the wild raspberries are usually the best tasting while store bought ones are too sour much like a 4 might become bitter of not allow to grow more "wildly".


Hey, that's not bad at all! I like to think raspberries have that inner intensity to them, which is something that 4's seem to like to cultivate. But you're also pretty right about that!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

RoSoDude said:


> Hey, that's not bad at all! I like to think raspberries have that inner intensity to them, which is something that 4's seem to like to cultivate. But you're also pretty right about that!


Thanks  I originally thought of just the seeds being quite bitter and remembered how much I despise store bought raspberries because of their all around bitterness, but there are the ones in the wild that just burst in your mouth with sweetness that the seeds as hard as they are at least aren't the focal point of the experience. The seeds of store bought ones are so much more intense they are inedible to me. If you think of them as a person, it's no wonder that the wild ones aren't bitter as they would be grown, boxed, shipped long distances and sold. Plus they probably end up being picked early like many mass produced fresh foods and shipped before they're ripened they're often immature, uncoloured and tough. I'm going to far on this one I think lol.


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

So you've already talked about this some (raspberries being 4), but I just thought I'd try to clarify for anyone watching. So a big part of the logic here is that the 4 is typically seen as romantic, and raspberries have been taken as a symbol of love. What you've said about the wild vs. store-bought ones is a good point - I hadn't even thought about that, but it does make sense (though store-bought raspberries can occasionally be good). The "inner intensity" thing is also true - one of the ideas was that raspberries do have kind of a more intense flavor than a lot of other fruits do (they're my favorite) which fits with the 4's idea of being in touch with their emotions. They are a little bit "wilder" than a lot of fruits as well. And I guess one of the other things that shaped the idea was that, as fruit flavors go, raspberries aren't quite as ubiquitous as some of the other flavors here (which I think is a shame, but that's not important). Typical sets of flavors might include one "red" flavor, which is more than likely cherry or strawberry, so the raspberry might be seen as a little more "unique", again like a four, than some other fruits, yet also still widely known. 

Anyway, I really like raspberries. If that somehow didn't come through.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I quite like the raspberry analogy!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Stan the Woz, @Neon Knight

Those two analogies ROCKED MY SOCKS. I like you both so much right now


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Lemon for 7, ah? I immediately thought of this (links to TVTropes; you have been warned).



> A Lemon is a Fan Fic with explicit sexual content. This can range from plot-what-plot boinkfests with no justification or explanations to exquisitely plotted and crafted stories that just happen to follow their participants into the bedroom (and through the subsequent action therein) on a regular basis.


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

aww! i like the lemon for 7. lemons are a very personal taste, and so are 7's. Some like us, some get exteremly annoyed by us. why are 5's an apple? i see them as a tomato, arguing that they're _technically_ a fruit.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

HorrorHound said:


> aww! i like the lemon for 7. lemons are a very personal taste, and so are 7's. Some like us, some get exteremly annoyed by us. why are 5's an apple? i see them as a tomato, arguing that they're _technically_ a fruit.


Haa, that's not bad! But we thought of the 5 as an apple for some aforementioned reasons, mostly centered around their crisp texture. They seem cool and refined. And somehow even a little reclusive; the apple doesn't show much personality?


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

aconite said:


> Lemon for 7, ah? I immediately thought of this (links to TVTropes; you have been warned).


yesyesyesyesyesyes! Troper power! (you seen their MBTI page? do they have an enneagram page?)


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

RoSoDude said:


> Haa, that's not bad! But we thought of the 5 as an apple for some aforementioned reasons, mostly centered around their crisp texture. They seem cool and refined. And somehow even a little reclusive; the apple doesn't show much personality?


yes, and apple's flavors vary a lot, just like fives can be very different depending on variant, tritype and wing, moreso than othertypes, imo.


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

aconite said:


> Lemon for 7, ah? I immediately thought of this (links to TVTropes; you have been warned).


Not, perhaps, the intention we had in mind, but hey, if it works...


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG! I love strawberry for Nine; Nines are sweet. However, even the sweetest could be full of bugs. Still love Nines. 

I kind of feel stupid for saying all this considering the "polarizing fruit" description. Whatever. Just thought I'd mention how much I love Nines.


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, and Two is a peach because when unhealthy, Two forgets its purpose and becomes obnoxious like peach scented air freshener. However, a healthy Two is sweet and genuine like a real peach. Nice.


----------



## Stan the Woz (Apr 10, 2012)

A little more expansion on why I think of five as an apple...

So, if we consider the apple, the first thing that comes to mind for me is its crispness. Apples have an audible 'snap' when you bite into them - they're not as soft and yielding as a lot of other fruits, just like a five might be slow to open up to someone and be sarcastic or snarky. Then, apples are also (in my mind, at least, this might be different depending on where you live) linked with autumn - the apples fall from the trees and people make stuff like apple cider, applesauce, etc. The apple also has a flavor that is distinctive but not always strong, just as the fives may not be too outgoing or assertive in their dealings, but still have a certain degree of insight not always matched by other types. I feel like I should be able to justify it better than this, though - more later if I come up with it. I will say that I do not see the five as a tomato because it really doesn't have the right flavor - tomatoes are softer (I see fives as kind of rigid a lot of the time) and IMO more of a spring or summer "fruit", having kind of a "brighter" flavor, which isn't something that we usually see in fives. 

Also, we didn't use tomatoes because while they may technically be a fruit, they are not treated as a fruit societally - we don't eat them (at least, no one I know does) like we eat berries or melons, they don't have the same kind of connotations when we tell people to "think of a fruit!" I know lots of people that just eat fruit, but very few that will just eat a tomato - they're more typically used as ingredients in things and less often consumed on their own merits. So while they may be a fruit according to science, tomatoes aren't really in the same class, culturally, as the fruits that we used.

EDIT: came up with something else. Apples preserve better than a lot of fruits - they last longer and their season is longer (IIRC, at least, I may be wrong about that), which kind of relates to the idea of fives as distant and less "dynamic", or likely to change quickly, than a lot of types. They also grow in less "ideal" (think bright, sunny, happy) conditions than a lot of fruits - apples grow in temperate environments, ones that vary somewhat wildly based on the season, and I think I see a little of that in fives too - to me, it seems like a five would be uncomfortable in an environment that was too bright or happy, just like how apples can't grow under those conditions.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

HorrorHound said:


> yesyesyesyesyesyes! Troper power! (you seen their MBTI page? do they have an enneagram page?)


They have everything 

The Enneagram - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

I would add that eating raspberries from a bush in the wild is a very sensual, aesthetically pleasing experience.

I don't think fives should be apples, though. I mean I understand your reasoning but apples are the most common fruit around. Fives need something a little more unusual. Also, apples are a very resilient fruit which can be taken everywhere while fives tend to be uncomfortable in a lot of situations. What about blackberries? Similar to fours in certain ways but more bitter and they get moldy when they sit too long. I could see both fours and fives being fruits that when taken out of their element spoil quickly.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Stan the Woz said:


> A little more expansion on why I think of five as an apple...
> 
> So, if we consider the apple, the first thing that comes to mind for me* is its crispness. Apples have an audible 'snap' when you bite into them - they're not as soft and yielding as a lot of other fruits, just like a five might be slow to open up to someone and be sarcastic or snarky. Then, apples are also (in my mind, at least, this might be different depending on where you live) linked with autumn* - the apples fall from the trees and people make stuff like apple cider, applesauce, etc. *The apple also has a flavor that is distinctive but not always strong, just as the fives may not be too outgoing or assertive in their dealings, but still have a certain degree of insight not always matched by other types.* I feel like I should be able to justify it better than this, though - more later if I come up with it. I will say that I do not see the five as a tomato because it really doesn't have the right flavor - tomatoes are softer (I see fives as kind of rigid a lot of the time) and IMO more of a spring or summer "fruit", having kind of a "brighter" flavor, which isn't something that we usually see in fives.
> 
> ...


I really like your argument as to why apples represent Type 5s well. Funny that Autumn has always been my favorite season despite my being a Spring baby; I always related better to Autumnal weather, colors, flavors. I enjoy that onset of the first chill, a sense of slight loneliness but being at peace with it brought upon by Autumn.


----------

